# Identificacion Resistencia, reparacion control rc



## Cierk19 (Ene 10, 2016)

*T*engo un control de un quadracoptero, que tiene un puerto usb, en el que uno de mis sobrinitos hizo la travesura de meter uno de mis desarmadores pequeños haciendo que se quemara la resistencia, la *h*iba a r*e*emplazar pero no estoy seguro del valor, solo quedaron dos bandas visibles (de las orillas) cafe y dorado, ya raspe y medi a*_*partir de la mitad y solo me da un valor de 30 ohms (de hecho desde cualquier punto de la resistencia) por el color de la primer banda sospecho que ha de ser 100 ohms pero la verdad no estoy seguro, saben si se usa algun valor determinado para proteger los puertos usb o algo asi por el estilo...

*A*gradeceria que me respondan lo mas pronto posible ...


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 10, 2016)

Cierk19 dijo:


> ya raspe y medi apartir de la mitad y solo me da un valor de 30 ohms (de hecho desde cualquier punto de la resistencia)



No entiendo que quieres decir con "raspar" ni a que te refieres con "cualquier punto de la resistencia". Se mide desde una pata a la otra.

¿Puedo pedirte que subas una foto de la resistencia en su estado actual?


----------



## Cierk19 (Ene 10, 2016)

es que navegando por internet, me encontre con una tecnica para cuando las resistencias se carbonizan, dejo el link http://detodo.yoreparo.com/de_todo/42800.html, por esto era lo de medir en cualquier punto... claro subo la foto, esta actuaba como fusible para la alimentacion del puerto usb


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola, una foto de la parte de donde extrajiste la resistencia también ayudará a intuir su valor, además de observar si no hay otro componente dañado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> No entiendo que quieres decir con "raspar" ni a que te refieres con "cualquier punto de la resistencia". Se mide desde una pata a la otra. . .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/estimar-valor-resistencia-explotada-103708/


----------



## Cierk19 (Ene 11, 2016)

Claro, estas son las fotos del circuito de donde lo quite, en este control, el usb solo tiene la funcion para cargar una pequeña bateria de 3.7V 380mA-h


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 11, 2016)

¿y que posibilidad hay de que el control se jodio?

a lo mejor el corto que hisieron con el desarmador volo un integrado tambien.

la resistencia ¿va conectada a que?
puede que sea un limitador de corriente de un led o algo asi , si esta lejos de algun integrado puede que se salve el circuito


----------



## Cierk19 (Ene 11, 2016)

el control jala perfectamente, solo esa resistencia es si como un limitador de corriente, el usb solo funciona como salida para cargar otra bateria


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 11, 2016)

¿Y qué voltaje hay *antes* de llegar a esa resistencia? Si podés averiguar eso calculas con Ley de Ohm cuál sería la resistencia e intensidad que debería entregar el puerto USB a la batería (que si es para cargarla debería rondar por un voltaje ligeramente mayor que la susodicha  ).

Bah! Igual soy un IJNORANTE!!  Puede ser que esté equivocado.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 11, 2016)

claro es IGNORANTE

pero tienes razon la resistencia limitadora se calcula mas o menos asi:

digamos que alimentaremos un LED de 1.5V a 10mA
mi bateria es de 9V

¿que resistencia es?

ley de ohm y una resta:

V=IR

V/I=R

(9V - 1.5V ) / 10mA =R

7.5V /10mA = *750 ohms*


----------

